# Labradork



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

So I had a lady take Jake for a trail basis (only 24 hrs) to see if she really wanted him. Well needless to say I had to go get him. She said he chased the neighbors cat and jumped on her car and scratched it up. I told her he is not really a family pet he is a working dog and needs something to do. Well since this didn't work out I will be working with Rowdy Rescue to put him in a service dog program. If it doesn't work out for him being a service dog I will be readopting him after he is neutered and had a a little training I don't want him to go to a home that wont be ready for him. I have no issues other then his manners I just don't have the time to train him or he wouldn't go anywhere. Anyways here's a little video of him while I was waiting in line to pick my son up from school. I know i sound rough but he had been doing this for nearly 30 mins and I was getting agitated LMAO. I was laughing though.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=4524173822148&set=vb.1224944388&type=2&theater

If they help me out with him I believe once I attain a job I will be donating a substantial amount at the end of the year to them. They are a really great rescue.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I tried to watch it but it said the link couldn't be found.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

That's strange works for me. Try copy and pasting this


```
https://www.facebook.com/video/embed?video_id=4524173822148
```


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

It's a bummer you are in Kentucky! My husbands boss loves labs and hunts with them! They had a black one and a yellow one. About two years ago, the black one was put down due to old age. She was deaf and blind but a really good girl. They still have the yellow one.


----------



## BullHeaded (Dec 6, 2012)

Now thats a PERSONality. I couldnt help but to laugh. He waits till you arent looking then goes for it lol.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

haha funny! What was he trying to get?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

HAHA hes a dork just wanted my attention I've all hes really known we got him early like 4 weeks and I'm basically mom cause I taught him everything he would have learned with his Mom. He's about to be 2 and is definitely like a 2 year old child all eyes on him or hes gonna do something to make you pay attention mainly something to piss off one of the two legged kids LOL. I love him but, hes to much for me right now. If he would just calm down and not throw his danged weight around he would be fine. Hes about 60lbs but I swear it feels like 100lbs behind a lead. Typical working lab if you Watched Marley & Me thats him to a T!!! Eating crap and everything.


----------



## Debbietiner (Feb 11, 2013)

*cropping ears*

Hi I am looking for a vet to do my babys ears... that is not going to cost a arm and a leg but do a good job.. Thanks:woof:


----------

